# The New Generation Spider Joints are Here!



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

*A little later than we intended, but well worth the wait. We've been working the last few months to find another vendor to make our parts and at that time we also decided that we wanted to make some changes. 

These joints feature 2 new upgrades over the first generation parts.

1) We've added a fine set of teeth to the mating surfaces to assure the joints will not slip even under increased loads. The teeth allow the joints to be adjusted in 2.4 degree increments. 

2) The new joints can now be tightened using only one hand/one tool. This makes adjustments much easier when you are working by yourself! The previous generation required you to hold a socket on each side of the joint and relied on the joint being tight to prevent slippage. These ones only need to be snugged down and the teeth take over from there. 

You can still use the new joints in situations there you need them to slip or move simply by adding a fender washer to keep the teeth apart. 

All of our kits now include the new parts. Please stop by and take a look. If you have any questions, drop us a line. 

Thanks,

Ryan 








*


----------

